# Trublesome B&S engine on 8024STE, lean mixture problem



## mmosberg (Feb 9, 2016)

My 2006 Husqvarna 8024STE has been trublesome for a few years. It tends to stall and run lean. Sometimes under the right conditions it stops. I have been troubleshooting this for a long time now and tried a lot of sollutions without getting to the bottom of the problem. The engine in question, a B&S 15A114-0732-E1, is used on a lot of different blower brands, but the problems are consistenly similar. I have now decided to try a new carburetor. For those interested I will keep the following post updated:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/87161-husqvarna-8024ste-fading-without-choke-running-lean.html


----------

